# Should I or should I not buy a 1985 big red 250



## wc4life21 (Jul 18, 2011)

I have a chance to buy a 1985 honda big red 250 in mint condition with less than 2000 miles on it! Do you guys think its a good idea or just a waste of money? I wont be doing anything with it pry just riding around here and there! let me know


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I love 'em. I would do it. They are fun.


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

I'm with Polaris they're a blast. 






Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## THE CRAZE (Apr 16, 2012)

BUY IT,they are fun


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I wouldn't pass it up, especially if its clean. The big red is the cadillac of its era.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

I saw one at the creek last year with a small set of laws on it. That thing went every where our big bikes went. I'm talking 3-4 deep water like it was nothing. That guy had a blast on it.

KAWI RULES


----------



## gotmuddy (Jul 15, 2011)

hell yes you should do it. its a bid red. toughest machine honda ever made.


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

Buy it. When I was a kid I would dream about having one of them..


----------



## tmfisher57 (Aug 8, 2011)

Oh yeah, go old school. All the ones I've seen for sale are spendy! 

Sent from my PB99400 using Tapatalk


----------



## wc4life21 (Jul 18, 2011)

Thanks for all the replies! Im buying it after hearing all these comments about it! Looking forward to riding it and posting picks thanks again!


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

If you don't mind me asking how much are you buying it for.....I found one here local I have been thinking about also mint condition but he wants 700


----------



## NoelGZ (May 6, 2012)

buy it! buddy of mine just bought an 85 in great condition for 700 bones. its a blast. i love 3 wheelers, grew up riding a 250sx and man do i miss that thing.


----------



## 02KODIAK400 (May 16, 2012)

gotmuddy said:


> hell yes you should do it. its a bid red. toughest machine honda ever made.


along with honda 300's


----------

